# Clarks Summit, PA - Kalel YM Goofy



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Kalel: Petfinder

*More About Kalel*

Kalel is a big, gangly 18 month old neutered male. He is goofy and very friendly, but will need a patient adopter willing to train him to walk nicely on lead. He is oversized, as if he grew too quickly and his gait is disorganized. He will need daily exercise to improve his muscle tone and may need supplements for his joints as he grows older. He is housebroken and is better with other dogs that don't overwhelm him. The shelter is open for adoptions 7 days a week from noon to 4:30. Adopted dogs are spayed/neutered, microchipped, vaccinated for Distemper, Corona virus and Bordetella and licensed in Lackawanna County. SEE OUR PET OF THE WEEK VIDEOS WITH THE SCRANTON TIMES AT TheTimes-Tribune Pets | Find & Sell Pets, Pet Classifieds & Pet News | Gadzoo.com 

*My Contact Info*


Humane Society of Lackawanna County
Clarks Summit, PA
570-586-3700


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*I'M IN LOVE WITH THIS GUY !!! YOUNG, FULL OF LIFE !!! IT'D BE A REAL SHAME IF HE DIDN'T GET RESCUED AND LIVE OUT HIS "gangliness" !!!!!!! WOW---HE"S BEAUTIFUL.*


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My understanding is they have apps on him. I think he has a good chance of being adopted.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

He is a very handsome fellow!!!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Quirky ears and goofy - what's not to like about this boy? Good luck to Kalel, hope he finds a good home soon.
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

He does have 2 holds on him,(I work at this shelter) just waiting on the references and vet checks. Hoping one of them is a good/responsible owner. He is just a big goofball.....so handsome though. :wub:


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

I've got a place for him. If it doesn't work out, PM me.
Don


----------

